# How to make money with ridesharing basics



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

18 minute video on how to make the most with UberX


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> Simple be able to get your own clients without UBER with their hand so far up your ass to get their %20-30.
> UBER drivers are treated west than cab drivers..


Really?? Sure, lets all leave Uber, and take passengers privately, with no commercial coverage, or better yet lets pay the com. insurance premiums out of pocket. Lets also deal with setting up a payment system for credit / debit cards. Sorry guy, not worth it. Uber handles customer service issues, declined card issues, payment processing, software, updates, connecting their massive clientele to available drivers. All the legwork is done. I for one am happy with Uber, and make my living 20 hours a week. I'll pass.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Why are you on this forum John? You're clearly not dumb enough to be a driver, so why are you dumb enough to troll a forum and spend your time telling people to not doing something that you're way too smart to get involved in.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

one thing i agree with is that he purchased the BARE MINIMUM to drive with uber......cheap cheap cheap......I got a "four banger" pt cruiser that ive put 14000 miles on so far....been driving for uber now for 7 months....Ive paid for the car and have no note now (under 5k for the car).....
The only thing I ***** about is how the money has dropped 3 times and all the extra fees that keep getting tacked on.....
Here are a few trade secrets I use for the LA area:
-stay put with the engine off at the last drop off (pings have come again within the the next 5 to 10 minutes)
-depending on your driving start time and YOUR service area, hotels seem to be a good place to start (check out times are between 10:30 and 12:00 here)
-I have a routine of ~end ride~rate rider~go back online "all in one swipe"
-keep your car clean and serviceable at all times
-promptness, courtesy and your personal appearance and dress go a long way no matter what
-"Would you like for me to use GPS or do you prefer explaining your direction verbally"
-if they "stumble" on this, insist on an address BEFORE you start driving

There are several others........but these have resulted in less headache, good ratings and more rides for me (might not work for you) 

PS- like the video says, pay to have your cheap car brought up to standards AND purchase a BUMPER to BUMPER maintenance package (not the basic drive trans package)......I had to pay $1800 for mine and the warrantee came with a $50 deductible........coverage is for 3 years or 75K on the car whichever comes first .......a little expensive because of the age of the car but quite worth it as I have already had a complete AC put in, a water pump replacement, and a new timing belt.......


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> one thing i agree with is that he purchased the BARE MINIMUM to drive with uber......cheap cheap cheap......I got a "four banger" pt cruiser that ive put 14000 miles on so far....been driving for uber now for 7 months....Ive paid for the car and have no note now (under 5k for the car).....
> The only thing I ***** about is how the money has dropped 3 times and all the extra fees that keep getting tacked on.....
> Here are a few trade secrets I use for the LA area:
> -stay put with the engine off at the last drop off (pings have come again within the the next 5 to 10 minutes)
> ...


I'm glad someone agrees..


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> Oh please it's called the square can run any credit card on a smart phone..
> Yeah the party is over.. UBER reported this week that they intend to DOUBLE the number of drivers on the road..
> I guess Travis didn't have that class before he dropped out at UCLA on economics 101. What drives a company is demand.. When the supply is bigger than the demand..THE COMPANY DIES..
> He is just in business to fatten his and his investors wallets.. While he shits on the drivers.. I don't know what is worst the fact he doesn't give a damn If the drivers make any money.. Or the drivers who are thrown a few peanuts and have nothing more to look forward than being an overworked and under paid..... CAB DRIVER.


You never referenced the biggest issue: COMMERCIAL INSURANCE THAT UBER PROVIDES TO US FREE. Primary to our own policy in all 50 states. Comp, Coll, and Liab. GTFO what are you doing here anyway? You're not a driver, all you do is tell everyone what they should do, and ***** about how poorly we are treated. YOU'RE NOT ONE OF US.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I'm glad someone agrees..


No more washing and vacuuming the car before work either ... I ain't wasting the time or the 2.25 on these cheap ****s.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Is there something easily accessible that tells more about the Uber insurance? I have a friend of mine who works in the insurancr business who thinks I'm crazy to be driving Uber; especially if I haven't told my insuranxe company yet.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> one thing i agree with is that he purchased the BARE MINIMUM to drive with uber......cheap cheap cheap......I got a "four banger" pt cruiser that ive put 14000 miles on so far....been driving for uber now for 7 months....Ive paid for the car and have no note now (under 5k for the car).....
> The only thing I ***** about is how the money has dropped 3 times and all the extra fees that keep getting tacked on.....
> Here are a few trade secrets I use for the LA area:
> -stay put with the engine off at the last drop off (pings have come again within the the next 5 to 10 minutes)
> ...


wow, your car gets 17 to 19 mpg, i know i had one, with that mpg it better be paid off.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> No more washing and vacuuming the car before work either ... I ain't wasting the time or the 2.25 on these cheap ****s.


Same here.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> Please stop shouting ... I have very tender ears. Being a senior and all.
> No I guess as a successful and experienced business owner in the transportation industry for over two decades........ doesn't count.
> I'm just confused by something.... If UBER is so great and drivers are just so DAMN happy. Why in most markets now in the United States and the world are DRIVERS STRIKING... do they realize that they are independent contractors?
> I think it's so cute... The little drivers holding their signs and chanting.. When UBER doesn't give a flying f&$^#.. About their situation.. Unless you're an investor. While corporate leadership make their billions.. And even more as an IPO.. You'll be working for the peanuts.
> ...


So your entire knowledgebase of Uber comes from YouTube videos?? You haven't seen the dozens I have posted of positive experiences... You see what you want to. Two decades in the transportation industry really doesn't count. This isn't 10+ years ago, and this isn't a cab company. Apples to oranges. The point is you are trolling our forum, and you really aren't one of us.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> You are using your personal vehicle for commercial use... Yes you need to report that to your personal insurance company.. Insurance rates are based on the miles driven in a certain area... I agree with you friend... I think you are crazy to be driving for UBER also...


2nd time you've avoided this issue: You never referenced the biggest issue: COMMERCIAL INSURANCE THAT UBER PROVIDES TO US as part of the 20% cut they take. Primary to our own policy in all 50 states. Comp, Coll, and Liab.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> 2nd time you've avoided this issue: You never referenced the biggest issue: COMMERCIAL INSURANCE THAT UBER PROVIDES TO US FREE. Primary to our own policy in all 50 states. Comp, Coll, and Liab.


How is it free, you are paying uber 20%, if you do $2000 a month in uber fares you are giving $400 per mo to uber.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Found the page that talks about it: http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> W
> 
> Let's review so far UBER has thrown billions at the taxi industry... Mostly by paying lawyers and paying off politicians.
> Lyft was spent another several billion doing the same thing.
> ...


LOL. I work 20hrs a week, and support my family. And yesterday I drove clients in a 2014 Chevy Cruze RS Turbo. Way better than a cab.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> I drove a rather new crown Victoria every two years that I drove...
> So, I guess in the world of pissing contest you win..
> But does not matter what vehicle you use.... It is a cab and you are a cab driver.
> By the way did you get ahold of CADA yet? You really need to pretty soon he new flood hitting UBER will be unionization headed by the teamsters.. Don't want you as an UBER faithful... To turn out to be nothing but a .... SCAB.


The market is already flooded. And I do just fine. I'm not afraid to "work" to find my clients. I have a system, and it works. I've proven it over, and over again here. Thanks though.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> COMMERCIAL INSURANCE THAT UBER PROVIDES TO US FREE. Primary


@Randy Shear for someone who is a self-described, self-promoting UberGuru, you have a shocking lack of awareness of the issues involved!
What do you think that 20% commission pays for? What do you think that $1 Safe Rides Fee pays for, which btw comes out of the Minimum Fare a rider pays and is not a separate surcharge.

Here is your Free Commercial Primary Insurance at work:
https://uberpeople.net/posts/40236/

And enjoy your Free = 20% while it lasts, because pretty soon your Free = 25%.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/look-out-25-commission-is-next-for-all-uberx-drivers.3259/


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> How is it free, you are paying uber 20%, if you do $2000 a month in uber fares you are giving $400 per mo to uber.


20% per fare for: Commercial insurance coverage, an app that connects riders to drivers, an iPhone 4S (free in this market -$10/mo data), their massive network of clientele, marketing, credit card / paypal processing, customer service, background checks, driver payment processing, and an Uber light. I'd say 20% is fair per fare.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Randy Shear for someone who is a self-described, self-promoting UberGuru, you have a shocking lack of awareness of the issues involved!
> What do you think that 20% commission pays for? What do you think that $1 Safe Rides Fee pays for, which btw comes out of the Minimum Fare a rider pays and is not a separate surcharge.
> 
> Here is your Free Commercial Primary Insurance at work:
> ...


Good thing I've been onboard since November of 2013. 

I have no issue with 20%.

25% I might start getting upset about.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Randy Shear for someone who is a self-described, self-promoting UberGuru, you have a shocking lack of awareness of the issues involved!
> What do you think that 20% commission pays for? What do you think that $1 Safe Rides Fee pays for, which btw comes out of the Minimum Fare a rider pays and is not a separate surcharge.
> 
> Here is your Free Commercial Primary Insurance at work:
> ...


20% per fare for: Commercial insurance coverage, an app that connects riders to drivers, an iPhone 4S (free in this market -$10/mo data), their massive network of clientele, marketing, credit card / paypal processing, customer service, background checks, driver payment processing, and an Uber light. I'd say 20% is fair per fare.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> 20% per fare for: Commercial insurance coverage, an app that connects riders to drivers, an iPhone 4S (free in this market -$10/mo data), their massive network of clientele, marketing, credit card / paypal processing, customer service, background checks, driver payment processing, and an Uber light. I'd say 20% is fair per fare.


I thought you said Commercial Insurance Was Free?

And again it's not 20%
It's $1 + 20% per Fare!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

EDIT: 20% per fare for: An app that connects riders to drivers, an iPhone 4S (free in this market -$10/mo data), their massive network of clientele, marketing, credit card / paypal processing, customer service, background checks, driver payment processing, and an Uber light. I'd say 20% is fair per fare.

+ $1 per ride covering insurance

$1 per trip seems quiet worth the security. I'm still supporting my family off 20 - 24 hours a week. After one year.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Got to go to work now. My 2nd day (last day) out of the week. Only worked 4 hours last night, looks like this week I'll only get 13hrs in. How can I complain, really?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And Randy I sincerely, sincerely hope that you do some serious self analysis on your stance vis a vis Uber! Because Uber is going to be luring in thousands of Military Veterans. Many of them are going to be turning to your YouTube videos for guidance. This may be a long term, life impacting decision for them, and they deserve to go into their decision with their eyes wide open, and not be lured in by UberHype.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-there-any-military-veterans-on-this-forum.3732/


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

[Uber"chi1cabby, post: 40868, member: 152"]And Randy I sincerely, sincerely hope that you do some serious self analysis on your stance vis a vis Uber! Because Uber is going to be luring in thousands of Military Veterans. Many of them are going to be turning to your YouTube videos for guidance. This may be a long term, life impacting decision for them, and they deserve to go into their decision with their eyes wide open, and not be lured in by UberHype.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-there-any-military-veterans-on-this-forum.3732/[/QUOTE]
you're talking about the same Uberhype that pays my bills off of 20 hours per week? or are you talking about the factual information that I have posted on here regarding my pay? I have proven on here repeatedly how uber works for me and I have done so for a year. I'm sorry if there are some of you that are not making it work in this industry but that doesn't mean some of us can't make it work such as myself and such as some of the people that have joined from my youtube videos that are doing well uber has changed my life and I'm happy to share that with anyone.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Teamsters running things......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Teamsters running things......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that's exactly my thought we all knew going into this that we were contractors not employees granted I feel like we are more employees than contractors but good luck with getting a union together I have accepted the fact uber will just hire more drivers even if they fired everyone of us


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

And just for the record, I will absolutely not go on my YouTube channel where I have 1100 subscribers and over 1 million views, and lie to my viewers just because you would have me tell them how horrible uber is. I cannot help that you guys haven't had much luck but I for one have, and I know there are others out there that have too. I post on my channel the results I have had with uber and how i achieved them. if and when something goes horribly wrong I will definitely make a video informing my subscribers.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-there-any-military-veterans-on-this-forum.3732/[/QUOTE]
you're talking about the same Uberhype that pays my bills off of 20 hours per week? or are you talking about the factual information that I have posted on here regarding my pay? I have proven on here repeatedly how uber works for me and I have done so for a year. I'm sorry if there are some of you that are not making it work in this industry but that doesn't mean some of us can't make it work such as myself and such as some of the people that have joined from my youtube videos that are doing well uber has changed my life and I'm happy to share that with anyone.[/QUOTE]

Randy....isn't the scabbie cabbie the same guy who stepped on his dick when he didn't believe you about your pay and wanted to see your pay sheets? He then had to back track because low and behold.....you were telling the truth and his claims were just him talking out his ass?

You have proven this time and again. Here is a money making suggestion for your future detractors....

Just bet them The amount of your pay sheets against their claims. You claim you made $800.00, they got to put that up to see the proof. You produce the proof you get the $800.00.

You won't see a single one of these pikers challenge you.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> 18 minute video on how to make the most with UberX


If it's an 18 minute video, I can probably read it in 3-5. Maybe less. Would you share the transcript?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> that's exactly my thought we all knew going into this that we were contractors not employees granted I feel like we are more employees than contractors but good luck with getting a union together I have accepted the fact uber will just hire more drivers even if they fired everyone of us


Great thing about CA....don't want to join a union? You don't have to. And you can still do your job.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-there-any-military-veterans-on-this-forum.3732/


you're talking about the same Uberhype that pays my bills off of 20 hours per week? or are you talking about the factual information that I have posted on here regarding my pay? I have proven on here repeatedly how uber works for me and I have done so for a year. I'm sorry if there are some of you that are not making it work in this industry but that doesn't mean some of us can't make it work such as myself and such as some of the people that have joined from my youtube videos that are doing well uber has changed my life and I'm happy to share that with anyone.[/QUOTE]

Randy....isn't the scabbie cabbie the same guy who stepped on his dick when he didn't believe you about your pay and wanted to see your pay sheets? He then had to back track because low and behold.....you were telling the truth and his claims were just him talking out his ass?

You have proven this time and again. Here is a money making suggestion for your future detractors....

Just bet them The amount of your pay sheets against their claims. You claim you made $800.00, they got to put that up to see the proof. You produce the proof you get the $800.00.

You won't see a single one of these pikers challenge you.[/QUOTE]
you know what I think you're right I am getting exceptionally tired of defending my position when it comes to uberI love it when people who don't even drive get on here and start talking s***


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> If it's an 18 minute video, I can probably read it in 3-5. Maybe less. Would you share the transcript?


it would take me longer than 18 minutes to transcribe the video not to mention I'm on my way to work and I already spent more than 18 minutes producing the video so unfortunately I will not be able to help you on that one.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Randy Shear
Well obviously you didn't read or pay any deference to comments of other Veterans who've posted in the thread that I linked.

And obviously you didn't read the detail about Uber's intent of signing up the Vets for Santander financing, while you make it work for you while driving a $1500 car.

I was hoping that you would say that you'd look into the UberMilitary initiative with some detail. And that after you've done your legwork, you'd make a special YouTube video for the Vets looking for an unbiased guidance based on your experience.

But what I seem to have gotten from you is that because it's working for your with your circumstances, you think that UberMilitary will work for the Vets who'll sign up.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> Have fun... here it is a beautiful Saturday afternoon in San Diego..
> For me I'll be laying on the beach.. Spending time with the family.
> Really too bad your personal finances are so screwed up that you need to go out and work on a Saturday for God sake. Oh well.
> Better work really hard.
> Mr. Kalanick needs another private jet..


I'll bet 10 to one you're driving a cab right now lol but you might be driving that cab by the beach. I have to agree with you it really sucks that I have to spend two days a week working at 34 years old as you said with 20 years in the cab Biz and 100+ hours per week working sounds like you wasted most of your life thank God I'm not you. it must have sucked for your family for you to have spent over a hundred hours a week at work I know that my family is quite grateful that I only work 20 or so hours a week and have plenty of time to spend with them especially my wonderful children


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> Than why are drivers striking... If they are independent business owners .... And Not employees .. Umm strange


obviously they are confused we are independent contractors we all signed that agreement when we joined uber


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> What do you mean it started right there in San Fran.. Drivers are totally pissed with UBER. Wondering why you're not?


maybe because instead of sitting around crying about how horrible Uber is to him he's out making money


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Randy Shear
> Well obviously you didn't read or pay any deference to comments of other Veterans who've posted in the thread that I linked.
> 
> And obviously you didn't read the detail about Uber's intent of signing up the Vets for Santander financing, while you make it work for you while driving a $1500 car.
> ...


maybe you are not aware of this but Saturday is my busiest day of the week therefore I am at work I do not have the time to look into this matter at the moment I am messaging from my smartphone while I am driving for uber therefore you're not going to get very detailed responses from me until tomorrowI will look into it and if they are trying to push military into those ridiculous contracts I will definitely post a video


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> maybe you are not aware of this but Saturday is my busiest day of the week therefore I am at work I do not have the time to look into this matter at the moment I am messaging from my smartphone while I am driving for uber therefore you're not going to get very detailed responses from me until tomorrowI will look into it and if they are trying to push military into those ridiculous contracts I will definitely post a video


Randy have a nice, productive evening...we'll talk about this later.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I'll bet 10 to one you're driving a cab right now lol but you might be driving that cab by the beach. I have to agree with you it really sucks that I have to spend two days a week working at 34 years old as you said with 20 years in the cab Biz and 100+ hours per week working sounds like you wasted most of your life thank God I'm not you. it must have sucked for your family for you to have spent over a hundred hours a week at work I know that my family is quite grateful that I only work 20 or so hours a week and have plenty of time to spend with them especially my wonderful children


You are starting to sound like that arizona uber guy.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> What do you mean it started right there in San Fran.. Drivers are totally pissed with UBER. Wondering why you're not?


Striking? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHH'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You should check the map sometime. I've talked to many SF drivers. None of which are happy about the rate. None of which are striking or have any intention of doing so.

Let's see....there was a YouTube video out a while back. Hmmmm.....very pathetic turn out compared to how many drivers work in SF.

BTW....not one person I have talked to is willing to join the teamsters.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> Yes it's called an employment contract... Which makes you an employee..


Really? Show us all where it says that in the contract.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> that's exactly my thought we all knew going into this that we were contractors not employees granted I feel like we are more employees than contractors but good luck with getting a union together I have accepted the fact uber will just hire more drivers even if they fired everyone of us


Here is the cold hard facts about the teamsters.

The upper guys running the teamsters make a shit load of money getting it from your pay. They don't even have to help you...but they will get paid anyway. And they are the most crooked mothers that ever existed.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> You are starting to sound like that arizona uber guy.


Hey


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> You are starting to sound like that arizona uber guy.


Ok??


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> If not them than who? Changes need to be made. It must come from the drivers..


Or we deal with it, and hope the price war between Uber and Lyft level out, and we can make some more $. I don't think anyone expected this to last forever.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't know how the war will work itself out other than via merger if drivers are going to work for both at the same time. I would be worried about cross advertisements from the drivers.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Sly said:


> I don't know how the war will work itself out other than via merger if drivers are going to work for both at the same time. I would be worried about cross advertisements from the drivers.


Valid concern as I cross advertise constantly.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

John W said:


> Have fun... here it is a beautiful Saturday afternoon in San Diego..
> For me I'll be laying on the beach.. Spending time with the family.
> Really too bad your personal finances are so screwed up that you need to go out and work on a Saturday for God sake. Oh well.
> Better work really hard.
> Mr. Kalanick needs another private jet..


Well that's not very nice, is it?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Valid concern as I cross advertise constantly.


As do I.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Well that's not very nice, is it?


No, it's sure not.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> If not them than who? Changes need to be made. It must come from the drivers..


I answered this in another thread so I will be short here. The people here couldn't organize a bake sale because they are too busy trying to shit on each other.


----------

